# Gatinha é uma má palavra?



## gian_eagle

Hello!

I was wondering if "gatinha" is a bad word, if it is similar to say "pussy" in English.


----------



## Outsider

Not at all. It's slang for pretty girl in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## gian_eagle

oky doky. Because I have a friend that uses it quite often.

Oh... I thought that was also for Portuguese from Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Not really. Some kids may use it because they heard it on TV, but it's not a common word here, except in the literal sense of "pussycat".


----------



## gian_eagle

Thank you, Outsider!!


----------



## araceli

Olá:
Gatona = uma mulher com "sex-appeal"
Gatão = um homem atraente
Até mais.


----------



## gian_eagle

Muito Brigado, Araceli!

So... "Gatona" could be the synonym for "Pussycat", right?


----------



## Canela_am

I think gatona would translate more likely to "foxy lady" and, like outsider already said, "gatinha" to a pretty girl.

Not that you can´t say "gatona" to a pretty girl, or "gatinha" to your 45 year older wife, but i myself consider a "gatona" to reside in a more advanced state of both "being mais gata" as well as in being mature. 
Which makes it all the fun to change these 2 once in a while off course. What "gatona" doesn´t like to be called a "gatinha" and, having that said, what "gatinha" doesn´t aspire to become a "gatona" one day ?


----------



## Vanda

Canela, vc tirou daqui. Se alguém me chamar de gatinha hoje em dia , eu ATÉ acabo acreditando. (Só porque eu quero!)


----------



## Outsider

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Canela.


----------



## Johannes

After your excellent  and in-depth explanation about gatona e gatinha, would you, Canela, be so kind  and  also discourse c.q. share with us your vision on Gatos and Gatões?


----------



## gian_eagle

Thanks for the answers!

By the way... how do you spell "má" or "máa"??

So now it is very clear that nor Gatinha or Gatona are bad words.


----------



## Vanda

*má*. Solo un a.
Está querendo cantar (conquistar)  uma gatinha ou uma gatona, Gian?


----------



## gian_eagle

jajaja... ainda não, if I do otherwise, my girlfriend will be very pissed off!!  

I was just wondering, because i have a friend that started to say "gatinha" to many girls, starting for a girl called "kathy".


----------



## Sebastian Dangerfield

Thanks!

How about "pelo gatinha" in Brazillian Portuguese slang?


----------



## Vanda

Sebastian, pelo gatinha doesn't make sense for us. Have a look at the expression where you have seen it, because it probably is pela gatinha (my guess), that is by the foxy/ kitten.


----------



## jazyk

Or it could be _pélo gatinha_, I skin a kitten.  Seriously, though.

Jazyk


----------

